# Feedback on Sifu Steve Cotrell...



## wck dallas (Sep 22, 2007)

Does anyone know Sifu Steve Cotrell...he teaches at Authentic Kung Fu in the dallas ft worth area....(texas). just lookin for some feedback.

He teaches wing chun and northern mantis...

thanks


----------



## brocklee (Sep 22, 2007)

check ************* or wcarchive.


----------



## AceHBK (Sep 22, 2007)

brocklee said:


> check *************


 

How could you even refer someone to that site???

I am glad I found this site before I found that site....


----------



## Decker (Sep 23, 2007)

What's wrong with *************? I got the impression they're pretty serious about busting MA frauds...


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 23, 2007)

*Admin Note:

Hostile Site references have been removed.  We encourage members to use the search function on this site using one word only.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Assist. Administrator*


----------



## brocklee (Sep 23, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> *Admin Note:
> 
> Hostile Site references have been removed.  We encourage members to use the search function on this site using one word only.
> 
> ...



A)  how was the site hostile?

B) Thanks for forcing us to not share legitimate information.  Why do you even allow people to post, if everything can be searched.  No need for us members here anymore because of the info stored in the database.

And theres nothing wrong with wcarchive .... especially if I didn't add a .com .

Is there another set of forums you can PT on?

I know I know...

*ATTENTION ALL USERS - FIRST WARNING!

Please keep the conversation polite and respectful and return to the original topic. These in-thread warnings are for ALL USERS.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Assist. Administrator*


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 23, 2007)

brocklee said:


> A)  how was the site hostile?



Admin note:

The site in question maintains an aggressively hostile attitude towards this site, its staff and its members as well as actively engaging in active trolling for the sake of disrupting this site.  

As such, we have no desire nor intent to offer them any publicity.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Assist. Administrator


----------



## AceHBK (Sep 23, 2007)

any site that names september as "WC sucks month" and goes for to trash the art, has a lot to be desired and I wouldnt even want to refer anyone there to gain information on anything.


----------



## Tanizaki (Sep 23, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> any site that names september as "WC sucks month" and goes for to trash the art, has a lot to be desired and I wouldnt even want to refer anyone there to gain information on anything.



If you were a member of the site, you'd know that "your martial art sucks" over there is at least semi-playful. That having been said, WC is not very popular with the majority of that site's members.

I practice WC and I read/post at that site. There is useful information there. However, just like with most other places, you have to separate the wheat from the chaff. At least they don't give warnings for an undefined "sniping".


----------



## AceHBK (Sep 23, 2007)

wck dallas said:


> Does anyone know Sifu Steve Cotrell...he teaches at Authentic Kung Fu in the dallas ft worth area....(texas). just lookin for some feedback.
> 
> He teaches wing chun and northern mantis...
> 
> thanks


 
Do you learn from Sifu Cotrell or the guy who runs www.combatwc.com?  I know that he use to be one of his students.  His site is great.


----------



## wck dallas (Sep 23, 2007)

AceHBK said:


> Do you learn from Sifu Cotrell or the guy who runs www.combatwc.com? I know that he use to be one of his students. His site is great.


 
  I am tought by Sifu Cottrell...but am new and just wondering what others know of him.....

   I agree....that is a good site.


----------



## AceHBK (Sep 23, 2007)

I dont know anything of him but the number of WC schools in DFW area are limited and when i looked into taking WC i looked at your Sifu and his former student who does combatwc.  Couldnt go with either b/c of distance and time to get there dealing with dallas traffic.

Let us know how it goes...


----------



## Primal Kuen (Sep 24, 2007)

> Sifu Steve Cottrell began studying Kung-Fu in 1966. He has trained in several styles of Chuantong (traditional) Gongfu but reserves teaching to three fighting arts: Wing Chun Kuen (Everlasting Spring Boxing) in the Yip Man tradition, Bei Tanglang (Northern Mantis Boxing) in the Wong Hon Fun tradition and Taiji Quan in the Yang Banhou tradition. He has trained in both the United States and Asia, where he served as a law enforcement and investigations officer, as a liaison to foreign police, as a representative for the humane treatment of U.S. prisoners abroad, and in refugee resettlement operations.


LINK TO PAGE


----------



## WesternCiv (Oct 24, 2007)

Sifu Cotrell has an excellent reputation.  My brother trained under him in Praying Mantis several years back and had nothing but good things to say about him.

If you are interested in weapons he is probably one of the best swordsman in the DFW area.

Good luck in your training!


----------



## rmclain (Oct 24, 2007)

I've been teaching martial art in the DFW area for my own school, UT-Arlington (as adjunct faculty), Ft. Worth PD DARE, over 50 demos and guest lectures since 1994.  I'm not in Sifu Cotrell's art or organization and have never heard anything bad about him.  Just positive things. 

R. McLain




WesternCiv said:


> Sifu Cotrell has an excellent reputation. My brother trained under him in Praying Mantis several years back and had nothing but good things to say about him.
> 
> If you are interested in weapons he is probably one of the best swordsman in the DFW area.
> 
> Good luck in your training!


----------

